# shoreline park gulf breeze?



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

anyone ever fish there? friend of mine is getting married at that park today, thought i might do a little fishing afterwards. anyone catch anything good there? ive fished around there a few times and had some good fishing but never fished off that pier.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I am not any good with a rod n reel anyways..only a speargun...but it seems any public fishing pier or bridge gets a lot of pressure..and you better be skilled to get them to bite.

That being said, there are some beautiful shallow grass beds on the west side of it...and cruisin through there about a week ago, saw tons of life, including some fat reds.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Was this you at the last wedding?????

This time, wait till after the kiss to start fishing and try not to smell like shrimp at the rehearsal...


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i think there was two wedding there, there was the one i was at then another group showed up as we were done. i fished before for a little while, then cleaned up and put on a nicer shirt and no one noticed. really wasnt too much action in the water, looked like a great place to fish on the right day though, lots of potential just didn't seem to be the right timing. A couple guys told me they were getting into some nice slot sized reds just west of there right at the point, I might try there again another day, the massive amounts of grass and such stuck on my line made me think it would be a perfect place for trying out a few lures. I wanna see how well a spinner works there, just didnt want to risk losing one today = )


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Iv had great luck in that whole area on the grass beds. Dawn and dusk with live bait, twitch baits, saltwater assassins. I like that area because with a cast net fresh bait is never that hard to find. If you havent messed with the grass beds around there....try it dawn and dusk for reds and trout :thumbsup:


----------

